# D90 Vietnamese Manual



## JoeF (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get the Vietnamese manual for the D90?

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Feb 5, 2010)

JoeF said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Vietnamese manual for the D90?
> 
> Thanks.


 Try www.nikon.com and click on "Global Network".


----------



## JoeF (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks. I don't read Vietnamese myself. I'm just trying to locate this for my friend. I will pass it on to him. Thanks.


----------

